
Is Palm a Player or Just a Pre-Tender? - linuxmag
http://www.linux-mag.com/id/7385/
======
jsz0
I got my Pre Friday, after a few day of using it the single biggest liability
is the overall beta/alpha quality of the software. It's seriously lacking in
features, it's buggy, it's slow, battery life is bad, etc. They could have
definitely used another 4-6 months of development. I'm not sure it was worth
the early release to "beat" the iPhone 3GS to market by a week. The big
downside is, as an early adopter, I cannot give it an enthusiastic
recommendation to anyone except other early adopters who might be willing to
deal with bugs and missing features based on potential over present day
usability.

